# Roll Out Formula



## GK TIRES (Jul 24, 2004)

I need help with the formula on roll out and the the best place to start with gear ratio/ tire size, when running 19 turn on short tracks.

thanks grant


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

pinion x tire diameter x 3.1416 / spur = rollout

now the rollout will depend on the track size and how much timing you got in the motor. at the track we run at guys are running anywhere from a 2.60 rollout at 24 degrees to 2.15 at a tick over 36 degrees.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

i do it like shadow said for when i want to know the rollout i am running. but when i find out from other racers what rollout i should be running and i need to know what pinion i need to use here is the formula ive learned to use

rollout x spur/ tire diameter/3.1416=pinion

write down both formulas close by your calculator so you can access it anytime easy 

hope that helps

joe ivo


----------



## GK TIRES (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks For All The Help. Grant


----------



## leot (Oct 24, 2002)

*racing*

Hay Grant, are you going to come out and play on the 9th at racers

leo


----------



## GK TIRES (Jul 24, 2004)

lLeo whats up,i plan on it,i have not drove a pan car in years,i plan on running 19 turn,so you better stay out of way.Is gary h going to run.
GRANT


----------

